# Dog ate cat poop. Make him induce vomiting?



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

This is after-the-fact, but I'd like to know for next time.

My 2.5 year old GSD eats cat poop given the opportunity.

I'd like to know if it's a good idea to immediately get him to induce vomiting.


Ruger ate cat poop today, and I panicked, knowing that about the last time he did this he got an intestinal parasite and had bloody diarrhea IN MY HOUSE for 4 days before I got him on anti-biotics and it still took almost a week for him to get normal and regular. So today when he ate cat poop, I rushed to find directions to induce vomiting which was to give him 10 tsp of Hydrogen Peroxide 3% per 10 lbs of body weight. Ruger is 87 lbs, so I gave him 8 tsp mixed with honey in a syringe then took him on a walk right away. Sure enough, a few minutes later he vomited his stomach contents including what looked like several cat turds. Ruger was fine for the rest of the walk, and was happy as usual. I gave him his treat and a couple of spoons of pumpkin when we got home, and he drank plenty of water.

I'm hopeful that we avoided perhaps another intestinal parasite and a week of bloody diarrhea by making him vomit up the cat poop within 30 minutes of consuming it.

Just wanted to check if this is what should be done when the dog eats cat poop.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess for stray animal poop, that;s a good preventative protocol. Is he on monthly heartworm preventative? Most also help with internal parasites. 

On top of that, teach him a good 'Leave it!' and watch him closely. 

Oh, and don't let him kiss you after kitty crunchy snacks. lol My dogs always seem to want to share - *shudder*


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My 2 GSDs will eat cat poop and kangaroo poop at any opportunity.

I wouldn't induce vomiting, just remove the cat poop regularly or block off the area where the kitty litter is so he can't get to it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No, please don't induce vomiting. Poop-eating is normal and natural for dogs, as disgusting as it is to us. Dogs can pick up worms eating other animal's poo, but other than that, it's pretty harmless. I know it's gross, but it's part of having a dog, so the best you can do is train and enforce a "leave it" command and discourage your dog from eating poop by covering litter boxes and keeping dogs out of areas where they may find delicious morsels. 

If your dog got a parasite from eating cat poop, you should also treat your cats for the parasite.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

mmmm kitty roca  

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

SummerGSDLover said:


> mmmm kitty roca
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Lol! That's what we call it at our house!

We have Savannah cats and they produce these huge mondo giant tootsie roll sized poo's that once lightly dusted in fragrant kitty litter of the finest quality can surely only be equivalent to the classy kitty roca of which you give a nod to.... only imagine them in grande size for the large breed dog. :wild:

My dog quivers with delight when she gets the opportunity to snatch up one of these fine rarities to crunch on for a bit before I scream like a banshee "you have a dirty mouth!!!" and run after her with her minty breath rinse, which she hates.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would worry more about the litter that is consumed when they do it! But not the cat poop itself.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am glad Beau is repulsed by poo of all types . I have had poop eaters, though. He did bring me a cat turd as a present once..pulled it out of the box and dropped it at my feet. As if to say "how come SHE gets to do this in the house?"

I would be more concerned about the super absorbent litter (corn based) than the actual poo. I normally give probiotics to keep his system in balance though.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank god poop is kryptonite to jager

Jäger hates poop - YouTube


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think it is the clumping cat liter that can be very bad news! Is moving or restricting his access to the litter box viable??


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> Thank god poop is kryptonite to jager
> 
> Jäger hates poop - YouTube


Lolol! Poor Jager _really_ wanted to avoid that ball. Wish he'd teach my dog to hate poo!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Alice ate cat poop last month and when I googled it most people said that it is okay for dogs to eat them once. I kept an eye on yer just in case but up till now she seems normal. Her eating habits are normal too. So I guess there's no real effect on them the first time round. But it's okay, it's good that you got it out of her body anyway. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hope this doesn't insult too many folks, remember i have two daughters and a wife. my vet said " cat poop is to dogs what chocolate is to woman during their monthly cycle".


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> hope this doesn't insult too many folks, remember i have two daughters and a wife. my vet said " cat poop is to dogs what chocolate is to woman during their monthly cycle".




:laugh:

hahahaha!!! Not offended here! lol!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a treat to them, for sure. My boy would go to great length to steal their poop. I had to get covered litter boxes, didn't help well. Then someone suggested turning them facing the wall with just a tiny opening (the cats can get in easily but he can't) and so far so good. 


Lol when he was small he took a piece of poop and brought it on his bed and was just about to enjoy his meal when I took it away. He looked at me in disbelief)))))

As a matter of fact, him eating cat poop made me easy to convert to raw feeding. You know how vets scare you with bacteria and stuff. I always fall back on 'my dog eats cat poop and is fine, raw meat can't be much worse'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

